# ¿ Qué tipo de software te resulta de uso más "intuitivo" ?



## asherar (Jun 30, 2008)

*El software "intuitivo" *

Existe una duda en todo programador a la hora de diseñar un software que va a ser utilizado por una gran cantidad de personas. 

¿ Qué aspecto es (o uno esperaría que fuese) más intuitivo para la mayoría de los usuarios ?


Para tratar de analizar este tema se me ocurrieron dos enfoques. 

Un punto de vista es "estructural", basado en la forma en que trabaja el cerebro, aunque es algo que todavía no se termina de comprender bien. Tiene la ventaja que es "generalizable" ya que alude al tipo de cosas que todos compartimos por la sola arquitectura y el funcionamiento básico de nuestro cerebro. El cerebro trabaja en gran medida por asociación de ideas, y en eso se basa el uso de íconos. Por igual motivo es más fácil recordar una palabra o sigla que tenga algún significado, que recordar una secuencia de letras y números sin sentido (aunque conozco excepciones notables). 

El otro punto de vista parte desde las costumbres, y esto depende del trabajo previo. En este caso del software que ha usado, o que se usa más a menudo. Los esquemas de los entornos de desarrollo limitan el aspecto de las pantallas a ciertos estándares que influyen bastante en las costumbres de los usuarios. Claro que "sobre gustos no hay nada escrito". Pero para cada tema de trabajo existen ciertos estándares que funcionan mejor que otros. Los arquitectos se manejan mejor con las "formas", mientras que los abogados más con las "palabras". 

Teniendo en cuenta alguno de estos enfoques, y otro/s que el lector pueda sugerir, es que me interesa preguntar: 

¿ Es más intuitivo un esquema del tipo "navegador", con toda la información a la vista, y con tareas básicas más libremente concatenables por el usuario ? Ej.: consola de texto, Norton/Total commander, explorador de internet/windows. 

¿ O es más intuitivo el tipo "tablero de control" o "tablero de íconos": con una organización más resumida, agrupada por temas, con botones que abren un detalle mayor ? Ej.: los íconos de escritorio. 


Se sugiere ampliar la respuesta en los posts. 

Se agradece desde ya la sola participación.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Interesante... yo me inclino a pensar que serian los iconos.. ya que vemos señales todo el tiempo que nos dicen, donde estacionarnos, donde no entrar, donde es peligro y cosas asi... pero en ambos casos depende de la habilidad del diseñador para crear un icono o una estructura facil de entender... por que de nada me sirve poner un icono de una flor para indicar que es para imprimir... (en pocas palabras nada que ver uno con lo otro)

Pero me imagino que en el futuro va a haber una fusion de ambas tecnologias... usas iconos para comenzar un programa y links para que haga varias cosas...


----------



## asherar (Jul 1, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Pero me imagino que en el futuro va a haber una fusion de ambas tecnologias... usas iconos para comenzar un programa y links para que haga varias cosas...



No quería tirar la pregunta hacia el futuro pero vale. En última instancia lo que se elige hoy va construyendo lo que vendrá. 

Tampoco quise influenciar demasiado tirando ideas como la del software de reconocimiento verbal. Es interesante que la teconlogía ya existe desde el 2000 pero por algun motivo no ha sido el furor que se  hubiera pensado hace unos años. 
Hoy ví una noticia en Yahoo sobre software reconocedor de estados de ánimo por la expresión del rostro, que permitiría guiar el curso de una exposición dependiendo de si el que la mira está entendiendo o no. 

Seguramente las interfaces de usuario evolucionarán y es difícil saber para dónde. El disparo, sin duda, lo marcaron los accesos directos, que tienen su origen en los "hipertextos". 
El agregado de los íconos solo incorpora la información relevante (relativa al contenido como vos decís) resumida en una imagen. 
Con todo esto la "visual" tiende a ser mas "limpia" y el usuario puede concentrarse en definir el rumbo hacia lo que le interesa. 

Las tendencias supongo que también responden a ciertos "paradigmas" de la época. 
El estilo "Norton commander" surgió hace ya como 20 años (si no más). 
Uno de las trabas iniciales para la aceptación masiva de Linux fue que la gente lo asociaba con la consola de texto, aunque las ventanas se inventaron en sistemas Unix, antes de aparecer Windows. 

Por otra parte, cuando las aplicaciones que uno usa son relativamente específicas, o  de estéticas visuales similares, uno tiende a acostumbrarse. La navegación en la web cambió eso porque permite ir de un lado a otro, "saltando" de un estilo de página, a otro completamente diferente. Te _obliga_ a estar preparado para la variedad.

Como siempre, las aplicaciones que definan el rumbo masivo serán seguramente las comerciales. Aunque siempre quedarán los "geeks" que disfruten tecleando en una "vieja consola". 

O tal vez ocurra como con la gente. Cuando uno vive en un pueblo chico conoce a todo el mundo. En una gran ciudad esto es materialmente imposible, entonces uno se "insensibiliza", como si "reducir la información a la vista" se tratara de un acto reflejo para seguir sintiéndose "cómodo" con el entorno. 

El bombardeo de variedad informática a que nos somete internet, y la interfaz simple que requiere el cerebro, nos lleva a un posible conflicto futuro. 
Tal vez lo que termine cambiando no sea el software, sino la gente. 

Esc

*Edit* 

Otro aspecto que no quiero dejar de mencionar es el que tiene que ver con la función genérica de la interfaz de usuario. 
Si uno piensa que los "links" lo conectan con lo que uno busca, debe tenerse en cuenta *todo* el proceso que implica el uso de una memoria. 
En las épocas de los programas de comandos y los navegadores en modo texto uno tenía mucho menos capacidad de memoria y, por lo tanto, relativamente poca cantidad de información. Era viable tener "todo a la vista". Así, buscar algo era relativamente directo. 

Al aumentar la capacidad de las memorias, aumentó también la cantidad de cosas que uno guarda. La búsqueda "a mano" es casi imposible y el uso de un buscador se convierte en algo indispensable. 
Hoy en día, incluso recuperar lo que uno ha guardado en un DVD (4.5 GB) se torna arduo. 
Si no se recuerdan suficientes detalles se requiere de un potente algoritmo de búsqueda. 

Sin embargo, el proceso de recuperación comienza en el momento que uno guarda los datos. 
Si se los guarda "inteligentemente" se los podrá recuperar más fácilmente, no requiriendo 
excesiva potencia del buscador. 
Por eso me parece importante preguntarse acerca de lo que el usuario espera de esa interfaz ineludible entre él y sus datos.

Quit


----------

